# Carefree Awning Arm Latch Broke



## Judy (Nov 2, 2004)

We have an 86 Bounder, large awning. There are two latches, one on each arm, that is used to extend the awning, one/? hole at a time. The latch has what looks like a metal spring that is used to pull/insert the pin into the holes in the awning arm(one per arm). You pull the lever, the pin comes out of the hole in the awning arm, and move the arm up(or down) to the next hole or however far you want to go.    
The problem is one of the levers has quit pulling the pin when it is raised. I have been using a awl to push the pin from the hole to raise and lower the arm. I cannot quite figure out how to repair this thing. Anyone had a similar experience and resolved it?
As usual TIA


----------



## Gary B (Nov 2, 2004)

Carefree Awning Arm Latch Broke

Hi Judy, for the most part you have to replace the handle latch assembly, generally when the quite working its broken and there is no repair, cost for the lift handle is approx $19.00, they are very easy to replace, although you'll need a pop rivet tool and a drill. The P/N is most likely AE830644, good luck.     :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## Tammi (Nov 3, 2004)

Carefree Awning Arm Latch Broke

Don't feel bad Judy. I set my awning on fire yesterday. My husband is ready to have my head.


----------

